# Flaky, chipped, cracking Horns??



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a little doe around 4 months whose horns are starting to become flaky and seem to be losing hard layers of her little horns. What could this be? I thought mineral deficiency, but how could that be...I have 2 free choice bowls of Purina loose minerals and a Purina goat block. She has clean water, good quality free choice grass hay with some alfalfa mixed in. It also hasn't been overly hot here or anything? Any ideas?? :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I notice that with young ones too....I do think it is because they have the fastest growth during the first year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfectly normal! Infact if my young uns DIDNT have flakey peeling horns I would be freaking out! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh ok...good. She had me a little worried. I guess I just haven't noticed it on my other ones because most of my young goats are dehorned.


----------



## demon_rhage (Oct 10, 2012)

i kno this forum is old, but thank gawd it was here for me to see!! my poor Artemis is prob tired of me messing with her horns bc i was so worried about them. she is about 4-5 months old, nubian. she is an inside/outside pet, and i had even called the vet today and he told me that it wasnt normal and it was bc she needs more sun! lol...i kno, im strange bc shes inside the house. but she is on a very strict eating schedule so when she has to poo she is outside, and as for peeing, she is puppy pad trained. she gets about 3 baths a week and if u dnt close the door while ur in the shower, u will b showering with her! lol! but thank u for easing my mind with the horns!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

demon_rhage said:


> i kno this forum is old, but thank gawd it was here for me to see!! my poor Artemis is prob tired of me messing with her horns bc i was so worried about them. she is about 4-5 months old, nubian. she is an inside/outside pet, and i had even called the vet today and he told me that it wasnt normal and it was bc she needs more sun! lol...i kno, im strange bc shes inside the house. but she is on a very strict eating schedule so when she has to poo she is outside, and as for peeing, she is puppy pad trained. she gets about 3 baths a week and if u dnt close the door while ur in the shower, u will b showering with her! lol! but thank u for easing my mind with the horns!!


Um, goats rarely need to be bathed. Mine never get washed unless they're at a show.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...super old thread.

But, I agree with Nancy. You're overbathing her. It's really not healthy for a goat, actually most animals, to be bathed so often. Mine don't get bathed at all unless they're going to a show or under certain circumstances. It would be much better for your doe to lessen the amount of baths.  :thumb: In my opinion, even if you gave her one once every 2 weeks is too much, but that would be healthier for her.


----------

